# question on Kagero Decals and ZG1 aircraft in general



## sturmbock44 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello Guys i remember seeing a few post around here on ZG 1 "wespen" aircraft, i think a few people are pretty sharp in this area... Thing is i have a project in mind to start as soon as i can , i want to build three 1\48 aircraft , a BF110, Me 410 , and Bf 109 E all from the ZG1. First question i have is i cant find any pictures of a Me 410 that has the wasp on the nose that also shows code letter or numbers... Does anyone have any info on Me 410s i can build from this unit? Some had the big Bk5 cannon and some had the normal mix of MGs... problem is i cant see any codes in the pics i found. Second question is and i hope im not overstepping forum bounds ... before i buy the two top drawings books from Kagero which will run me about 60 dollars when its all said and done, just for decals. Does anyone have the 1\48 Bf 110 G-2 wasp and witch scheme or the Bf 109 E wasp 1\48 decals they might be willing to sell , the reason i ask is because the books come with 1\72 , 1\48, and 1\32 im hoping someone might not need\or build the 1\48 part of the decals... its a long shot but im willing to pay if anyone doesnt need them all. Thanks for help on ANY part of this project i really didnt want to ask or involve money... but i figure its worth a try. I also have many decals in 1\48 luftwaffe if looking for trade. Jason


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Jason, I need to get off to work soon but I'll respond in more detail tonight. I take a gander through my books and see what I can come up with. Also might be able to help you on the deal front.


----------



## sturmbock44 (Dec 13, 2012)

Cool Andy looking forward to it. Im trying to build the revell 1/48 bf 110 G2 first... I got it in a trade so I dont really have the Eduard option.... Im going to buy a 16 $ Aires gun bay to correct the nose Mg set up. Everything else thats incorrect ill probably live with if I end up paying for the kagero book ill end up 40 to 50 $ into the 10$ kit .I doubt ill be able to justify doing anything else


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2012)

OK Jason, went thru my stuff on the Me 410 and came up empty. "The Sting of the Luftwaffe" by Vasco shows no 410 with the Wespe emblem and code letters, nor does the book on the 210/410 by Stocker and Petrick. Now, Squadron/Signal's Me 210/410 in action has a profile of a 410 with a BK 5 of ZG 26 coded 3U+CC that sports a small Wespe along with the wooden shoe on the nacelles but the two picks I have of 3U+CC don't show any evidence of the Wespe crest.

As for decals, I don't have any of the G-2 you're looking for but I have some 1/48 for Wespe schemes you're welcome to. One is a Bf-110F S9-IC, and I have a 110C coded S9+AN. I used to have some for a 110G-2 S9-AP but I think I sent them to someone else. Now the wespen I have have been cut up to borrow the wings for my own 110 "White S" (there were variations in the style of the painted wasp) so I may not have the exact ones left.

If you post some profiles or shots of the projects you want to build, I can look closer.


----------



## sturmbock44 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Andy im not sure what im going to do yet but when i get some time ill email you some profiles of what im trying to build and some info ive found.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2012)

Okee dokee.


----------

